# Looking for beta on Teton River's Narrows



## Johnny P (Oct 13, 2003)

I did it last weekend for the first time. Look for some posts below by dvanhouten under the subject "Jackson WY / Snake Rive Boating Info" to get info on the run. Not sure if it is still flowing that much. We did it a touch below 800.

Directions to get to the put in and avoid the first few miles of flat water: Get into the town of Felt and take a left just past Badger Creek. I think it is "1000 St". Follow that for a few miles until it takes a sharp right turn. Do not take the turn but go straight down the double track through the potato fields (careful on the right hand muddy corner, you WILL slide into the fields). 

The take out is the big hike out, not the put in. Well, maybe 1/2 hour TOPS. To get to the take out, follow above except follow the sharp right bend turn to the end to the plant. The river take out is an obvious dam. Take out on the right by the fence, jump the fence and hike up the access road. Just before the road drops down the hill there will be a little trail to the right. Follow that up to a locked gate. Jump the gate and the take out lot is 100+ yards up the road.

The JH Kayak school has info too http://www.jhkayakschool.com/.

Call with questions.

John
720-273-8636


----------



## merry prankster (Mar 22, 2004)

Johnny,
I thnk he's talking about the section below the powerplant take out. Most folks either portage it or do the hike up to felt.

Anyway, Johnny's beta is good for you putin. I'd be really surprised if you could fit your raft down the narrows. Or, for that matter, any other section of the Teton. If you pull it off, check out the Blackfoot in the area. It's a bit more open and (usually) has 750-900 all summer -- except this year. 

Anyway, put in just a bit below the blue tubes and take out at the normal takeout for Bitch.

good luk


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Yeah, I'm looking at the area about where Bitch Creek enters the teton. I was watching a fishing video where they floated on that stretch and wanted to check it out . Looks fun and nobody around, ya know? The put-in is hauling all your gear down 500 vertical feet of canyon walls. I can deal with that. I guess I'll just wait til I get there and look at the river to see if it is runnable or not. I may contact the two outfitters that run it and see if they can offer some info on it too.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

*Below Felt Power Plant*

BKP,

Give me a call sometime and I can give you additional information. I know where the dorry slide is, but have never used it. The run has 5 class III rapids and some pretty good fishing ( I think) as the only access for fishermen is to use the dorry slide. The run is about 5 miles with roughly a pool of flatwater between each rapid. I've never driven to the dorry slide, but I think I know how to get there. I think the outfitters use a winch to slide their boats down--and probably use ALOT of rope to do it.

Doug
208-705-7850


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Too cool. I'll try to get in touch with you soon.


----------

